# Mini cooper sport restoration.



## Buddrow

I HAVE OWNED MY MINI COOPER FOR TWELVE YEARS AND FEEL ITS ABOUT TIME I HAD THE BODYWORK SORTED AND RESPRAYED. IT GOES INTO CCRR AT BACKWELL NEAR BRISTOL TOMORROW. HERE ARE SOME BEFORE PHOTOS. http://www.ccrr-restoration.co.uk/


----------



## Kirkyworld

I would love one of these


----------



## InfinityLoop

I'm itching for the after photos! Subscribed!


----------



## kartman

That doesn't look too bad for a 90s cooper considering their reputation for rot.
Hopefully when they start poking around they won't find too many holes, although be prepared for it to be worse than it seems.
I have a thread on here for my bare shell rebuild of my 87 mini, near the beginning you'll see the size of the holes I had to deal with!
My good friend on here as Bluffin also has a thread of a similarly aged mini as yours that he has sorted all the rot on, that was probably worse than this though.
Either way I look forward to seeing the finished results


----------



## Hazza197

Should look excellent once the results are up  I drive past their workshop frequently on the way up to the airport, they've always got something going on up there :thumb:


----------



## supernova-dw

Doesn't look too bad at all but still of course very very time consuming to do right.

May I ask you how much they have quoted for the job If yo I don't mind?


----------



## toddy23

They never do look bad until you get into it and rust turns to holes


----------



## Scoobycarl

Rust that you see is on 95% of cars we do just the tip of the iceberg ! Minis rot from inside out so as soon as a grinder hits it you then realise how much of a job it will be ! Look forward to seeing it done as i love minis


----------



## J4KE45

Backwell, I'm in Weston myself! I'll keep an eye on this, looks good pal!


----------



## Toxicvrs

Looking forward to seeing progress


----------



## douthers

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out. Love the 'old' minis. I used to have a black 1275GT (back in the day). Wish I still had it!


----------



## Buddrow

Next stage, starting to take the Mini apart.


----------



## Scoobycarl

I did a couple of these 3 years ago and the one needed wings bonnet scuttle panel and dash panel too ! Came out really well wish i had the pics still


----------



## kartman

I have seen a lot worse. Bluffin on here will vouch for how much fun it is changing the scuttle under the front window.


----------



## Scoobycarl

I love that kind of work ! Rather do metal work than paint sometimes lol


----------



## Scoobycarl

I would take dash out mate and check the panel it covers as they can rot too ?


----------



## Buddrow

Next stage, welding.


----------



## kartman

Glad to see this progressing however it really should be lifted on the subframes and not the sills/floor, especially when fitting new sills, the risk of stuff twisting is more of an issue jacked as it is in the pics


----------



## Scoobycarl

For all the trouble your going to mate i would put a front panel on too mate as that rust near where the wings welds to will probably return ! 
On another note your doing a grand job there mate nice clean surfaces to weld to around the screen ! It's actually in very good condition mate would love to do one of these with a tuned engine and rebuit body like you are doing ! Great job mate and you have a cracking little unit there !
Ps put some zinc spray on the bare metal your gonna weld to


----------



## Buddrow

Scoobycarl said:


> For all the trouble your going to mate i would put a front panel on too mate as that rust near where the wings welds to will probably return !
> On another note your doing a grand job there mate nice clean surfaces to weld to around the screen ! It's actually in very good condition mate would love to do one of these with a tuned engine and rebuit body like you are doing ! Great job mate and you have a cracking little unit there !
> Ps put some zinc spray on the bare metal your gonna weld to


Not all the welding has been completed at this point, the front panel will be replaced. There's a few days of welding and fitting the new panels to do. I will be going to the garage on Wednesday to clean up and detail all the bright work, wheels and leather so hopefully I will have more photos of the progress. Starting to get a bit excited about getting it back, should be about two more weeks.


----------



## Tintin

Lovely colour. Wish I had a workshop like that. When I see the projects section on the Mini Forum I am amazed at what those guys manage. I guess the good availability of new panels makes cars saveable that you would otherwise scrap.


----------



## Buddrow




----------



## Steve220

Excellent progress! My MPi is due restoration early next year, really looking forward to it!


----------



## Buddrow

Even the window runners had rusted! Its starting to wear a bit thin and costing me a fortune.


----------



## kartman

Buddrow said:


> Even the window runners had rusted! Its starting to wear a bit thin and costing me a fortune.


I had one like that, then it fell off leaving the window half hanging out/off on a cold day! Mini are great money pits for such small cars, but lucking parts are easily available and cheaper than most cars.


----------



## SBM

Brilliant stuff - sub'd :thumb:


----------



## Buddrow




----------



## Scoobycarl

Its coming on now mate looks great ! Are you doing anything mechanical to engine and gearbox ? A friend is doing a classic 60s mini cooper at the mo and just engine and box reconditioned so will be a cracker when its painted


----------



## Buddrow

Scoobycarl said:


> Its coming on now mate looks great ! Are you doing anything mechanical to engine and gearbox ? A friend is doing a classic 60s mini cooper at the mo and just engine and box reconditioned so will be a cracker when its painted


I had the engine and gearbox rebuilt last winter.


----------



## Buddrow

its coming on, next week the car gets sprayed.

[URL=http://s89.photobucket.com/user/buddrow1/media/DSCF3418_zpscxrnrpiw.jpg.html]


----------



## SBM

OMG Those freshly finished wheel arches etc just look perfect. They will never be better than this so plentyof LSP protection on them buddy when you fit them :thumb:


----------



## Scoobycarl

By far the best colour mate love it lol
Can i ask are you doing this work yourself or paying a mini specialist to do it ?


----------



## Buddrow

Scoobycarl said:


> By far the best colour mate love it lol
> Can i ask are you doing this work yourself or paying a mini specialist to do it ?


The work is being done by http://www.ccrr-restoration.co.uk/ They specialise in Mini and classic car restoration. 
While the car has been stripped I have been cleaning up all the bits, Im slowly getting through it all with the wheels and leather seats to do next week. Luckily the guys at CCRR encourage their customers to get involved, which suits me as im interested in the process and it allows me to work on the car whist its on the ramp. I changed the oil and filter last week and plan to change the brake pads next week.


----------



## Scoobycarl

Can i ask what they charge for all panel works and paint ? Sorry to ask but a freinds got a classic 60s Mini Cooper that needs a little work and paint job,he asked us but were too busy lol


----------



## Buddrow

The wheels cleaned and sealed.
Ready for the front end to be primered.

All the bits cleaned and relevant protection applied.


----------



## Buddrow

Resprayed. Time to fit all the bits back on and do the final polish.


----------



## klw7me

Like ace I've always wanted to restore a car. One day


----------



## SBM

Great update - this is really coming on now! :thumb: she's gonna be so sweeeet out this summer! :argie:


----------



## Tintin

For anyone wanting to restore a car, I would say buy a mig welder and go for it. My car has been on the drive for two years now and progress goes in fits and starts. I often feel like taking a can of petrol to it and feel outfaced by the amount of work, but I am still so happy I bought it. Wouldn't do another without having a large garage though as the weather is the biggest delayer.


----------



## Buddrow

All done, just need to lots of protection to be applied once the paint has settled down.


----------



## kartman

Good stuff. Looking great


----------



## Sicskate

Awesome stuff, very fast turn around


----------



## Scoobycarl

Looks great bud, a good job done in pretty quick time to be fair:thumb:


----------



## transtek

Looks great!
You could ask Admin to move to the projects and restorations secion if you want more people to see/appreciate it?


----------



## macp

Epic thread & epic little car thankyou


----------

